# eb1a:2860 (em28xx) not working

## bastibasti

Hi,

iam using 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 and 2.6.24-tuxonice-r4 kernels and I have problems to get my empia device to work. It one of those cheap ebay video capture devices.

dmesg:

usb 1-8.3.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

usb 1-8.3.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

then I load the module

modprobe em28xx && dmesg

.

.

em28xx v4l2 driver version 0.0.1 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver em28xx

lsmod gives

em28xx                 39464  0

compat_ioctl32          1280  1 em28xx

ir_common              30212  1 em28xx

videodev               23808  1 em28xx

v4l2_common            14592  2 em28xx,videodev

v4l1_compat            11908  2 em28xx,videodev

tveeprom               13584  1 em28xx

.

.

.

so v4l seems loaded

but there is no /dev/video whatever device. Have I missed something?

----------

## BradN

Well, normally the kernel should autoload the module as soon as the USB device is detected (there's an autoload modules option in the kernel that's needed for this).

I wonder if there's a device list in the module that doesn't contain the specific USB ID yours has...  maybe there's an updated em28xx driver somewhere that could be used?

----------

## Gusar

The in-kernel em28xx driver is very incomplete. Depending on your specific model, this driver might work. Instructions are here, or here, just note that you need to clone the v4l-dvb-experimental repository, not v4l-dvb-kernel. To compile on 2.6.24 and 2.6.25 kernels, use this command

```
make SRCDIR=/usr/src/linux LINUXINCLUDE="-I`pwd`/linux/include -I`pwd`/v4l -Iinclude -include include/linux/autoconf.h"
```

You'll also need to figure out which of the four firmware versions work with your card, if any.

----------

